

Show HN: kenHub - anatomy learning platform - gingerlime
http://www.kenhub.com

======
duiker101
I'm not into anatomy but I have to say that I really enjoyed the demo! The way
it went a bit harder each time, with the same elements really help! Great
product! I liked it!

------
incision
Wow, how incredibly timely...

Just this morning I was griping to a friend about my frustration at the lack
of modern / affordable / convenient / dynamic tools for learning Anatomy &
Physiology as it's a course my SO is currently taking.

This looks really, really good. A potential godsend.

------
gingerlime
would really appreciate some feedback / suggestions / ideas. I know probably
most people on HN are not really into anatomy. Nevertheless, it's nice to hear
different perspectives. We're not going to be the next facebook, but we really
hope to improve how students learn anatomy.

~~~
chillax
Uhm. One thing I struggle a bit with when clicking through and answering the
questions is to see what orientation (front/back/rotated(?)) the bones have,
especially around the hips. Perhaps some cards at the beginning of the lower
extremity to prime that aspect could be useful. My 2 cents. :)

~~~
gingerlime
Good point. We're already thinking about adding exactly this. Currently trying
to work out how to display this visually without overloading, and also not
making it too easy for people who want more challenge.

------
smadam9
Site looks like it will be very helpful for students/people learning anatomy.

After completing your demo, I joked with a colleague of mine that "I'm already
closer to being a doctor".

Would be a great tool for universities, as well as primary and secondary
schools. Remembering the names of bones in the body when I was 14 wasn't very
enjoyable; this would have made it much more interesting for me. Not to
mention that it harps on multiple senses which would have helped me get a
better score when I was 14 ;-)

------
tcmb
Looks really promising! If I had to learn anatomy, I guess I would use your
tool!

------
edgarvaldes
I will use it for my drawing learning. Thanks.

------
hanbo
wow, spent like 5 mins on the demo and already i feel like a doctor! omfgZoMG
awesome!

------
maxk_ua
Demo is awesome!

